

It's a git addicted, online github summaries - fyskij
http://it.isagit.com

======
almost
Looks cool. How about letting us enter a user and show all the repositories
they have committed to along with how much they've committed.

~~~
fyskij
We are working on it! ;) Edit: I should probably add an issue, it is not
currently a priority and my memory fails sometimes :P

------
kragniz
I love the simplicity.

Any plans to include weighted commits or lines changed? At the moment it
appears you only count the number of commits, which means 10 commits changing
one line at a time is counted as a greater contribution than a single commit
doing the same operations.

~~~
fyskij
Yeah: <https://github.com/gildo/octodigest/issues/8>

------
cheald
What does this do that Github's "stats and graphs" tab doesn't?

~~~
fyskij
with github you can not actually see the real contributions to a repository

~~~
cheald
Can you elaborate a bit?

If I go here:

<http://it.isagit.com/rails/rails>

It's the exact same list as here:

<https://github.com/rails/rails/contributors>

I guess I'm not clear on what additional information is being presented.

Edit: Ah, okay, I see, you're listing number of commits per user, as well.
Good data, but what's the use case for it?

~~~
fyskij
with github you cannot see the number of commits and contributors by tag look
here: <http://it.isagit.com/rails/rails/v3.2.0.rc1>

------
lee337
Nice work! It's a lot easier on the eyes than <http://github-high-
scores.heroku.com> 8-)

~~~
fyskij
Thank you, but an "old style" style gives always a touch of class to the
things (especially on our geeky little things)

------
alpb
Would be ubercool with support for private repos. Maybe some oauth or apikey
would work without breaking the simplicity.

~~~
fyskij
yeah! If you like put an issue here:
<https://github.com/gildo/octodigest/issues>

------
halayli
I don't see the point of this site. All the info is available in stats

~~~
fyskij
Not all information are avaiable on GitHub UI, please read all the comments in
the discussion; if you're still not convinced you could suggest something you
would like to see on the site. This is the purpose for which I submit the
discussion.

~~~
halayli
Not convinced with the idea, it isn't solving a problem, and it's more on the
extra-features side of github rather than being a site on its own.

------
KaeseEs
This seems to ignore every branch but one.

~~~
fyskij
try user/repo/branch

example: <http://it.isagit.com/rails/rails/compressor>

